# Instructions?



## KennyMB (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello. I'm fairly new to Android and recently discovered the Th3ory roms. I really want Shifter but I'm having trouble getting there. I'm running a stock Bionic, and I know how to root it with the One Click Root. However, I am not sure what I need to do between that and the instrutions to install Shifter. I've seen different things and am confused, so I would greatly appreciate if someone could list out what I need/to do. Or a link to such if I am blind and missed it.

Thank you very much


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

Root with one click and verify forever root with root explorer. Install bootstrap recovery and boot into clockwork recovery. Follow directions in the Shift3r thread for installation of the base and your tpak.

If you need further instructions feel free to message me.


----------



## John L. Galt (Sep 16, 2011)

Just a random observation - and this is not meant as a personal attack or anything like that. I'm just curious.

Why not test root with the terminal app instead? (Although I will admit that RE is one of my top 5 must have apps)


----------



## KennyMB (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you! Is there a difference with using the terminal app?


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

John L. Galt said:


> Just a random observation - and this is not meant as a personal attack or anything like that. I'm just curious.
> 
> Why not test root with the terminal app instead? (Although I will admit that RE is one of my top 5 must have apps)


Honestly I haven't seen that yet. Feels good to just kinda check it myself physically, like a good reassurance. I'll have to check that out.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

meh, it doesn't matter how you test root, its all about making sure, my test app is adfree just because I have ocd about ads, then titanium of course. How ever you want to test root is your business you'll come up with your own routine. Now, onto your op.

A couple things need to be done before you take the plunge like backing up your apps, texts if they matter but most importantly a nandroid backup and YOUR CONTACTS, export them to a csv file on your sdcard and back them up to gmail because you will lose them when you wipe your phone, theres ways to get them back by logging into your vzw account but I don't want to see you contactless, it makes you feel very alone


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

KennyMB said:


> Hello. I'm fairly new to Android and recently discovered the Th3ory roms. I really want Shifter but I'm having trouble getting there. I'm running a stock Bionic, and I know how to root it with the One Click Root. However, I am not sure what I need to do between that and the instrutions to install Shifter. I've seen different things and am confused, so I would greatly appreciate if someone could list out what I need/to do. Or a link to such if I am blind and missed it.
> 
> Thank you very much


Also If you need button by button instructions we are all willing to hold your hand through this, we've all been where you are, this isn't xda, were gonna help you, not flame you for being new.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

terryrook said:


> Also If you need button by button instructions we are all willing to hold your hand through this, we've all been where you are, this isn't xda, were gonna help you, not flame you for being new.


Lol I wish it was like that in xda in the XOOM forums. Anywayssss yes were all here to help


----------



## KennyMB (Nov 3, 2011)

How do I verify forever root?


----------



## ducati7 (Sep 26, 2011)

Do you need the steps for flashing the rom too, or just forever root?


----------



## KennyMB (Nov 3, 2011)

I think i can understand the instructions in the Shifter thread. For forever root i add these lines to the bottom of the mount file:
chmod 4755 /system/bin/su
chmod 4755 /system/xbin/su
chmod 4755 /system/app/Superuser.apk

Right?


----------



## KennyMB (Nov 3, 2011)

I think i can understand the instructions in the Shifter thread. For forever root i add these lines to the bottom of the mount file:
chmod 4755 /system/bin/su
chmod 4755 /system/xbin/su
chmod 4755 /system/app/Superuser.apk

Right?


----------



## xxxrbxxx (Sep 24, 2011)

KennyMB said:


> How do I verify forever root?


Open terminal type su hit enter, if prompt changes from $ to # you have root access. It will also prompt a su request to allow terminal to gain root.


----------



## ducati7 (Sep 26, 2011)

if you need detailed instructions on how to install the base just let me know







It's been so long since i've done forever root, but it looks like u got it right.


----------



## xxxrbxxx (Sep 24, 2011)

KennyMB said:


> I think i can understand the instructions in the Shifter thread. For forever root i add these lines to the bottom of the mount file:
> chmod 4755 /system/bin/su
> chmod 4755 /system/xbin/su
> chmod 4755 /system/app/Superuser.apk
> ...


What do you mean you should not have to do anything to the script, I am pretty sure D fixed the script so you don't have to modify it to root device. Unless I am completely not understanding what you are saying/asking. Unless I did the editing and just saved that version on my pc.


----------



## KennyMB (Nov 3, 2011)

Forever root is part of shifter?


----------



## ducati7 (Sep 26, 2011)

KennyMB said:


> Forever root is part of shifter?


No forever root allows you to go to system version 5.7.893 without losing root. Then u can flash shift3r


----------



## KennyMB (Nov 3, 2011)

That's what I thought


----------



## KennyMB (Nov 3, 2011)

I used ROM manager to boot into recovery and when it restarted it stopped at the android logo with an exclamation mark in a triangle. How do i get passed this?


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

U really need bionic bootstrap to get into recovery


KennyMB said:


> I used ROM manager to boot into recovery and when it restarted it stopped at the android logo with an exclamation mark in a triangle. How do i get passed this?


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## KennyMB (Nov 3, 2011)

I have it.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

You should b able to click the first option wait for ok then click second option. What u explained was the stock recovery. You would press both volume key in that will start the stock the recovery. AllI u can do there is flash update zip clear cache or wipe the phone.


KennyMB said:


> I have it.


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## KennyMB (Nov 3, 2011)

Ahh, I see. Thanks


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Root checker in the market is free and checks root and checks busybox .https://market.android.com/details?id=com.joeykrim.rootcheck

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

terryrook said:


> A couple things need to be done before you take the plunge like backing up your apps, texts if they matter but most importantly a nandroid backup and YOUR CONTACTS, *export them to a csv file on your sdcard* and back them up to gmail because you will lose them when you wipe your phone


^^^^^ This
I had a buddy lose all of his contacts thinking that they were backed up on his gmail and backup assistant. They were backed up to the phone and he lost all of them. I always export to the sd card before flashing just in case anything happens to screw up, including titanium backup.


----------



## KennyMB (Nov 3, 2011)

Got everything up and running. Thank you everyone! I appreciate the help so much.


----------

